#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-03-08
<holstein> http://holstein.shacknet.nu:8227/stream.ogg
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-03-10
<BugeyeD> danny trejo is one rough, ugly dude. awesome.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-03-11
<_marx_> oly chitman
<_marx_> my long time redhat using brother is using ubuntu on his server!
<holstein> sudo apt-get easy
<_marx_> it was centos
<holstein> OK
<holstein> ive never checked out centOS
<_marx_> well it's redhat
<holstein> i knew it was related
<holstein> in some way
<_marx_> he just migrated to some cloud
<_marx_> i'll sudo to give him something to read in the am
<_marx_> i'm running opensuse11.4 kde in vbox and am impressed
<holstein> cool
<holstein> ive heard great things
<_marx_> it's much improved over 11.3
<holstein> i still cant handle KDE
<holstein> but, i want to try again soon
<_marx_> well i wanted to poke around see what i could just find and figure out
 * _marx_ not a big kde fan either
<_marx_> su is feeling the i'm fired despite working my butt off anger at this point
<holstein> you?
<_marx_> wife
<holstein> she got fired?
<_marx_> right now "suspended"
<holstein> wow
<holstein> that sucks
<holstein> you were looking for work to right?
<_marx_> a guy died so i got a job
<_marx_> second time that has happened to me
<_marx_> dead man's job
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> things picked up for me again
<_marx_> cool on the music front?
<holstein> *better
<holstein> not quite 100%
<holstein> but do-able
<_marx_> i can hardly believe the boy is using ubuntu after years of redhat
<_marx_> xclnt, i haven't been able to get to all my backups because he was migrating while my main machine was dieing
<Italian_Plumber> Anyone know of a place in Charlotte that sells OEM computer parts?  I'm looking for a hard drive like this one:  http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5758911&Sku=TSD-2000EARS
<Italian_Plumber> google doesn't seem much help.  I either get big box stores or places that repair computers
<Italian_Plumber> plus I'm looking for a recommendation
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-03-12
<akgraner> Good Morning from PyCon :-)  after being here for only a day now I want to learn python
<akgraner> maybe I do a developer side that wants to break out :-)
<akgraner> mhall119, what's a book to start with?
<mhall119> akgraner: hmm, I didn't get a python book
<mhall119> akgraner: do you have experience in another programming language?
<akgraner> then where should I start?  I can't think of particular itch I want to scratch but I would like to lean more
<akgraner> mhall119, ummm no remember NTEU here ;-)
<mhall119> yeah, an NTEU who want's to learn python, uh huh, I believe that
<akgraner> pssshhh
<mhall119> akgraner: then personally, I'd suggest that you apt-get install laby
<akgraner> yeah
<mhall119> it'll teach you basic programming constructs and introduce you to python's syntax
<akgraner> gotcha
<mhall119> best of all, it gives you a specific goal, without you needing an itch to scratch
<akgraner> great!
<mhall119> I got Michelle to do several levels of it a while back
<mhall119> and Quinn did a couple on his own too
<akgraner> nice
<akgraner> you rock!
 * mhall119 has a rocking family
<akgraner> that you do!
<mhall119> akgraner: I assume you'll be at UDS-O
<akgraner> I hope to be
<akgraner> (if I get sponsored that is)
<akgraner> mhall119, and congrats on the new job btw!
<mhall119> thanks
<akgraner> I couldn't remember if I had already told you that or not...
<mhall119> you did
 * akgraner days all run together right now
<mhall119> ;)
<akgraner> I feel very disjointed from all my community stuff..can't wait to get settled back into the house and get back on track with things
<mhall119> yeah, I bet
<mhall119> how much longer?
<akgraner> as soon as we get the finaly check from the insurance company
<akgraner> and then pay the builders their balance
<akgraner> so hopefully next week
<mhall119> the constructions and all is finished though?
<akgraner> yep
<mhall119> great
<akgraner> now it's just the landscaping
<akgraner> and bringing in more gravel
<akgraner> and building the walkway
<mhall119> well, you can do all that after you've moved in too
<akgraner> nods
 * mhall119 needs to do some landscaping of his own
<mhall119> by which I mean get off my rear and mow the lawn
<akgraner> it feels like forever but really it's only been what 5 months
<mhall119> yeah, that's pretty fast, all things considered
<akgraner> you all will have to come visit :-)
<akgraner> door is always open for friends, but family has to make an appointment :-P
<mhall119> I hope now that we both have mobile jobs, that we can make more of the conferences in the south east
<akgraner> mhall119, what are you all doing global jam and release party wise in sunny FL?
<mhall119> akgraner: cjohnston and I are going to spend the morning of the 1st hacking on summit
<mhall119> and itnet7 is doing somethin in melbourne
<akgraner> oh joy!  better you than me
<mhall119> hey, once you learn python...
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> :-)
<mhall119> we're hoping to improve the in-session screens for UDS
<akgraner> cool
<mhall119> for both in-person and remote participants
<akgraner> hey have you seen the Conventionist app - http://conventionist.com/getit/
<akgraner> we showed Jane it at SCaLE and I sent jono the information about it
<mhall119> akgraner: yeah, there's talk about using it for UDS if we can automate feeding session data to them
<akgraner> that would so rock for UDS
<mhall119> we're supposed to have a conference call with their developers sometime soon
<akgraner> evan is using it to and he said the same thing "we need that at uds"
<mhall119> yeah, the main concern at this point is that you have to email them a CSV file with the schedule, but UDS's schedule changes to often, even the day of
<akgraner> let me know if I can help in anyway besides just gathering and forwarding the information
<akgraner> nods
<mhall119> we have davidm driving it
<mhall119> if we can get them consume an ical or rss feed, then we'd be all set
<akgraner> yep he was the one who showed it to me
<mhall119> he's the one arranging the conf call
<akgraner> then I showed it to anyone and everyone I could find who said they didn't know about it
<mhall119> if we do it before the 1st, cjohnston and I can implement whatever is needed on our end
<akgraner> sweet! :-)
<akgraner> maybe we just need some write a uds app :-)
<mhall119> brb, gonna help Michelle make cheese grits for breakfast
<mhall119> akgraner: there's talk of that too, dan trevino has offered to work on a mobile app
<akgraner> laters
<akgraner> ask pen what she is using to write accessibilty app
<akgraner> I forget what it is but is is a tool to make mobile app writing easy (er)   but we can talk more about that laters
<mhall119> spot specific?
<mhall119> have to look into it
<akgraner> yep that's it
<akgraner> sorry I stepped away to interview someone
#ubuntu-us-nc 2015-03-02
<holstein> mhall119: im listening to your session on JB
<mhall119> on JB?
<mhall119> was this the Linux Unplugged from last year?
<NegativeFlare> I'm going to be posting a thread today
<holstein> mhall119: yup.. i had missed it somehow live
<holstein> NegativeFlare: try and not say what you are going to do
<holstein> NegativeFlare: just either do it, or dont.. no need to plan it
<NegativeFlare> holstein: Oh, I won't.
<NegativeFlare> ya
<holstein> NegativeFlare: i assure you, i dont mean to be abrasive.
<NegativeFlare> Oh, its fine.
